# Mellow?



## mygarnetboy (Nov 3, 2008)

I keep hearing that GRs "mellow" around 18-24 months...I'm curious what your experiences have been.

At (almost) seven months--Sherman is still all puppy. He follows commands beautifully and is very smart (it took all of five minutes to teach him to shake hands), but has little to no self control. I'm working on the training but curious if this whole mellowing thing is a myth or reality?


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

haha... yup... I heard that too... then I heard, oh he'll calm down at three, then I heard four, then I heard 5, then I stopped listening. He's 7 and still has his "puppy" moments -- which I cherish.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Overall, it's the truth, but I'd put it closer to betweeen 2 and 3 years of age. The lightbulb goes on, the training pays off, the teenage idiocy lessens to almost nothing (not that they don't have puppy moments still, it's just not the all day norm), and you've got the dog you worked so hard to have. Consistency is the key


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

kgiff said:


> haha... yup... I heard that too... then I heard, oh he'll calm down at three, then I heard four, then I heard 5, then I stopped listening. He's 7 and still has his "puppy" moments -- which I cherish.


Exactly 

I would give anything to have even a day of my crazy puppy again :heartbeat


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Mellow at seven months?!? HHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHA! No way!

Try somewhere around late-two to three years old!

Hang in there and keep up your training. It gets better!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I think it depends on your own dog's personality and even breeding.. Selka and Gunner have always been pretty mellow. But I have had past goldens that were pretty excitable till age three or even five.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Ummm. Jasper is my mellow boy. This is what he did when he was 13 months old when we went out to dinner one night.










I have a few more pictures I could share if you'd like. Like what was left of a throw pillow about 5 months ago. Jasper is 3 1/2 and Danny is 2. I can't even promise that Jasmine, who is 7 1/2 didn't have a little paw in it, too.

Sorry I can't give you better news than that.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Haha! Where's the video cam when you need it  That looks like it was a lot of fun :bowl:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Haha! Where's the video cam when you need it  That looks like it was a lot of fun :bowl:


 If only you saw all of the pictures of the things they have done. I usually walk in, laugh and get the camera. LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hootie will be 4 in March and has always been mellow... Maggie will be 4 in June and has calm down some.. Abbie.....will be 3 in June and *HASNT CALM DOWN WHAT SO EVER*, if anything she has doubled her puppy energy, Cruiser is more mellow, but loves to try and keep up with Abbie.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

kgiff said:


> haha... yup... I heard that too... then I heard, oh he'll calm down at three, then I heard four, then I heard 5, then I stopped listening. He's 7 and still has his "puppy" moments -- which I cherish.


LOL these are my thoughts exactly. Bailey is 6 and still gets REALLY hyper, especially when people come over to visit. However, she's a huge sweetheart regardless


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Liberty and Lexi settled down right around 2 years...
Trace, bless his heart is so calm and easy to have around....very rarely gets into mischief.... <watch me jinx it now>!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

mygarnetboy said:


> I keep hearing that GRs "mellow" around 18-24 months...I'm curious what your experiences have been.
> 
> At (almost) seven months--Sherman is still all puppy. He follows commands beautifully and is very smart (it took all of five minutes to teach him to shake hands), but has little to no self control. I'm working on the training but curious if this whole mellowing thing is a myth or reality?


Seven months is the new 21 years old.


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

I think it depends mainly on genetics. My Finn is 8 months old and is and has always been extremely mellow. He has alot of English/Irish background, along with a long line of service/therapy in his background. I may be wrong, but it has appeared to me that the English/ European backgrounds are alot mellower than American lines. Is this accurate or just the particular ones I've seen?


----------



## BaileyBo (Sep 10, 2008)

I have to admit that my Bailey is mellowing slightly. She is 16 months. She still hyper at times, but has more relaxed/sleepy time than she used to. I say shes hibernating or just figured out that we arn't quite as active when its really cold outside.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Bridger's been pretty mellow since we got him at 6.5 months - - at least compared to our labs (past & present!).


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

Bogart has always been a pretty mellow pup. Yes he loves to play and go for walks but after that he also knows how to relax LOL. People still think he is a puppy the way he tries to get other dogs to play with him. 
The sun is always shineing on his back. Training has come a long way and he is awesome these days. I still sometimes find socks in my Backyard that he took outside through the doggydoor:. As a puppy he would steal our socks and bite holes into them LOL so he has come a loooong way.
Now he just likes to carry the socks around.


----------

